# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Lỗi của excel khi update win

## deathnote

em update xong thì tối dùng excel bị lỗi.khi thoát excel thì bị hiện cái này ko tắt đc

[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
ko pro nào giúp đc à

----------


## tienril

tốt nhất là romove đi rồi setup lại xem sao! => " tối kiến "^^

----------


## phluant

cái này cũng có thể là do bạn update win phiên bản mới vì vậy excel không phù hợp
một trong những tính năng hấp dẫn hơn của merge cells wizard là nó giữ lại tất cả dữ liệu nếu lựa chọn các dữ liệu chứa nhiều giá trị. nếu bạn cố gắng để nhập dữ liệu từ một số tế bào thành một tế bào trong microsoft excel, bạn sẽ nhận được thông báo lỗi: "lựa chọn chứa nhiều dữ liệu giá trị sát nhập vào một tế bào sẽ giữ trên bên trái phần lớn dữ liệu mà thôi.." 

với merge cells wizard bạn sẽ không thấy thông báo này nữa. các merge cells wizard lưu giữ tất cả dữ liệu nếu lựa chọn các dữ liệu chứa nhiều giá trị. dữ liệu của bạn trong microsoft excel sẽ không bao giờ mất! 
tải cái này về nhé *download*

trong bảng tính của bạn, chọn các ô bạn muốn kết hợp và nhấp vào biểu tượng merge cells wizard.


trong hộp thoại merge cells wizard, hãy thiết lập các thông số bạn cần: 
"kết hợp các lựa chọn các tế bào" lĩnh vực: hàng của hàng 
"phân cách các giá trị với" lĩnh vực: nhấn alt + enter 
"đặt kết quả cho" lĩnh vực: chọn trái bào 
kiểm tra "xóa nội dung của các tế bào được chọn" hộp kiểm 
click nút "merge" nút.


đó là tất cả, bạn có địa chỉ trong một tế bào cách nhau bằng ngắt dòng.

----------

